# Walthers PIKER



## bret191 (Jan 2, 2011)

I need some help and figured this would be the place that could help.
I just recieved a Walther Piker shorty passenger, original release in the mail from an auction and it is missing some parts and the directions, BUMER!!!
If any one has a set of direction, paper work I could really use a copy of it


Thanks Bret


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bret, 

I have Oscar and Piker, but they're plastic RTR...










You were probably referring to the original wooden kit, which is different. If it will help you assemble the kit, I can post some closeup detail pics of Piker.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the two originals, "Oscar" and "Piker"...they were sold as an introduction to new modelers to Wathers car kits...I got them already assembled in a box lot.

I can get better pics to help you through, mine is only missing the vestibule steps...


----------



## bret191 (Jan 2, 2011)

*You guys are great!*

What I am missing is the floor (chassis), so a pic or two of the bottom, back end and how the couplers, trucks mount would be fantastic! I am going to go ahead and build it like the other one and not the Piker so it will be the end car of my passenger train, I will need to fashion a rear deck :wood:and steps but that should be not a problem with the amount of good casting and photo etched parts on the market (any suggestions) on a nice set would be helpful all so!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

bret191 said:


> What I am missing is the floor (chassis) ...



Bret,

You should check again ... it say _Complete_ Car, Truck, Interior on the box! 

Seriously, it looks like a really fun and challenging project. Do keep us posted.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I do believe thos two metal peices in the first pi with holes in them are the floor.


----------



## bret191 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Two pieces*



gc53dfgc said:


> I do believe thos two metal peices in the first pi with holes in them are the floor.


The two pieces are the left and right side panels, if you look they have doors and windows and not coupler pockets or do not have bolters


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe the floor was just a flat plain board.
The dimensions of the parts differ between the Oscar and the Piker.
Trying to make one into the other will take considerable work.
Not imposable for a good kit basher.


----------

